# colbalt and oriental blue cars.



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

Can anybody with a colbalt blue or oriental blue car post up pics for me so I can decide.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's an old pic with a good shot of the roof...










The roof is kandy HOK oriental blue, you get the idea


----------



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks mr. buick! nice flake! anyone got a colbalt blue ride to post up?


----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

JUST STARTED PAINTING MY 58 CHEVY TRUCK YESTERDAY NOT A REAL GOOD PICTURE ILL GET BETTER PICS,PAINT LOOKS KINDA OF DARK RIGHT HERE I WAS SPRAYING OVER A DARK COLOR AND IT WAS MY FIRST TIME PAINTING


----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

YEA ITS NOT THE WHOLE RIDE BUT HOPE IT SOME WHAT HELPS


----------



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks jclark92! that is colbalt right? you using any other color with that? Or are you just painting it solid?


----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

ITS COBALT BLUE BUT AT FIRST I WAS SPRAYING A THAT HOOD A DARKER COLOR AT FIRST AND IM NOT SURE HOW MANY COATS OF JUST STRAIGHT COBALT BLUE I HAVE DOWN IN THAT PIC AND I DIDNT CLEAN MY GUN IN BETWEAN,ILL GET SOME MORE PICS THOUGH


----------



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks....looks nice for first time painting :thumbsup:


----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steel-city-og_@Aug 3 2007, 03:02 PM~8466153
> *thanks....looks nice for first time painting  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS...


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

More pix of the same car here...  
http://www.layitlow.com/members/tearsofaclown/


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

that's helpful mr.buick thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

this has a lil of both, too much cobalt gets dark and has a purple hue, so this is one coat cobalt and 3 passes oriental


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 3 2007, 05:11 PM~8466879
> *this has a lil of both, too much cobalt gets dark and has a purple hue, so this is one coat cobalt and 3 passes oriental
> 
> 
> ...


SO THE MORE COBALT YOU LAY DOWN IT GETS THAT MUCH DARKER??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jclark92_@Aug 3 2007, 05:22 PM~8466948
> *SO THE MORE COBALT YOU LAY DOWN IT GETS THAT MUCH DARKER??
> *



not just cobalt any candy u work with gets darker the more colors u lay


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by steel-city-og_@Aug 1 2007, 08:38 PM~8451380
> *Can anybody with a colbalt blue or oriental blue car post up pics for me so I can decide.
> *











Cobalt Blue with some oriental blue graphics


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Aug 5 2007, 04:36 AM~8475008
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Aug 5 2007, 03:48 AM~8475021
> *NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 3 2007, 05:11 PM~8466885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS REALLY BANGGIN'!!!!
PURO


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

Heres a pic of my car and my friends........the first one is H.O.K oriental blue over orion silver base and the 300 is a alsa candy blue


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice 300... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

I was told on here that if you mix the two together(cobalt n oriental) 1 to 1 you'll have a bad ass color and will also help the candy cobalt from bleeding later on


----------



## Speak Eazy (Jun 5, 2007)

any more pics?
I'm thinking about painting my towncar something like the cobalt blue color


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 3 2007, 05:11 PM~8466885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

damn swift always has some nice late model cars and trucks!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

This is Cobalt with Majestic blue sprayed over it.


----------

